
Leaks to WashPost About the CIA’s Russia Beliefs No Substitute for Evidence - dragonbonheur
https://theintercept.com/2016/12/10/anonymous-leaks-to-the-washpost-about-the-cias-russia-beliefs-are-no-substitute-for-evidence/
======
thomasrossi
so basically it goes like: "someone says that someone said that someone else
thinks that.."

------
tdb7893
Overall an interesting article but at least his premise for point 3 doesn't
seem correct. The FBI leaks are talking about financial connections and if you
notice never say that the hackers weren't Russian.

